# Good Day - Bad day



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

As the title suggests
A thread to air those

Good Day  - Bad day  thoughts & feelings!​
Go on tell us about it ​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

TraceyS said:


> I have had a bad day- so fed up....


Awww hun....what's up 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tracey 


Good day for me. I spent...umm...quite a lot of money bargain hunting but got soem really nice stuuf (7 tops, a dress and a skirt for £50) lus my little man's entire summer wardrobe for next to nothing. I am usually so rubbish at bragain hunting. 

C~x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Bad day just for a change !!!
Water leak in garden now means i have a quagmire instead of lawn 
my back is soo painful at the mo
i could go on but i will stop 
did get a bargin tho laminator pouches £2.99 for 80 was well chuffed !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tracey and Lou 

Go Bargin hunters! Caz & Lou!

Me Ermm OK day


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi,
I've had a really BAD day  
I'm doing ICSI and down regging at the mo, due to start stimming on wednesday. DR side effects are quite bad, feeling really emotional and got blurry eyes!! If that's not enough to deal with my mum rang today to tell me that she has to have open heart surgery at the end of this month, to replace her aorta   It's gonna be right around the time of my EC and ET. I'm really scared and it just feels like too much to cope with  I have got bigger boobs due to the Buserelin though and that's a REALLY good thing!!!!
Thanks for letting me have a whinge
Luv Sarahxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sarah 

I am sorry your Mums having such Major surgery near a time that is also Major to you! 
Just take one day at a time and keep posting -


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Bad day - back at work, don't want to be here!  Hate the job and too much to do at home!  Also hate not being with my little monkey.


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

BAD DAY, work are ignoring the fact I am PG and still trying to get me to lug 20kg boxes about over 5 different sites   Now I have pulled my back by worrying to much over my stomach


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good day- Ive stuck to my weight watchers so far, had plenty of fruit and work is going quite fast!

Sort of iffy that I was hoping my zita west vitamins and the book I ordered on Friday might have come by now but they haven't.

 Happy Tuesdays everyone


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

to all having a bad day.  I'm having a good day, chilling.  Currently watching a Christian TV program which is playing uplifting music/songs while showing nature scenes and sometimes putting Bible verses up as well.  DH and I are Christians.


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Having a bad bad day today


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bekie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Good day, but sad in a way. I made an important decision today that I have put off making for years (putting life on hold for IF - does that sound familiar to anyone?  )
Anyway, I have no excuses not to do this now so I am going to. I'll probably end up with an IVA the amount of debt I'll end up in but hey, it's only money and you can't take it with ya!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caz hun whats the descion  if you dont mind me asking
~Dizzi~

Ps have a great night out later


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like a very brave decisison whatever it is.......

Am intrigued now


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Caz hun whats the descion  if you dont mind me asking
> ~Dizzi~
> 
> Ps have a great night out later


I am goign to quit my job. I've been wanting to do something else for years but, it was always the great pension scheme or the great maternity package (if I ever needed it) or that I didn't want to start somewhere else then take time off for IVF - life on hold for IVF see - or just plain old fear of the unknown that stopped me. But now, after months of seriosu consideration. I am doing it. Gawd knows what I am going to do for a living but, no doubt, something will come up!

Hmm, I'd quite like to try homeworking - suggestions on a postcard please...

C~x

P.S. yes, I will have a great night out tonight.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh very exciting - also very jealous!  I would love to do it but still have 3.5 years left to run on my contract - boo!

I'm having an exciting day!  We've just put in an offer on a house i have fallen in love with - but don't think we are going to get it, as we are not on the market yet and someone else has made a (smaller) offer but is a cash buyer.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good day for me so far.  Have to be at work at 5pm.  The job I do is pretty good, can be hard at times.  Has been really hard since Christmas seeing the new season's newborn clothes.  Found out Christmas Day that little sister is pg with #2 due in August.

Caz, I'm sure something will turn up for you.  Homeworking sounds good.  It's not something I could do, not disciplined enough.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Good day my back didnt hurt for the 1st time in months after 1st chiro session  
a little bad bit sliced my finger open on very large scissors   it hurts  

hugs for those avin  bad days


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Bad, bad, bad day here    Here's hoping tomorrow will be brighter. 

 to all having a rough day. 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Good day/ Bad day for me.
Good thing is....I started my stims tonight (at long last!!!)  
Bad thing is ...apart from mum needing heart op at end of month around time of my EC and ET and feeling poo due to DR. My DH was laid off from work this afternoon   AAAaaaarrrrrgggghhhhh  
Hoping tomorrow is a lot better. Couldn't be much worse.
And people won't leave my bubbles ending in a 7!!!!!! (lucky number)  
Luv Sarah xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

You have 7's again   

IM me if you ever need them changing   

x


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you so much Jayne, sorry to hear you've had a bad day too  
Here's some    to make tomorrow a better day for us both.
Luv Sarah xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou Yippee a pain free day

Jayne  its not like you to have such a bad day hun, i hope your FF buddies help you have a better day 

Sarah  what job was Dh layed off from ?

Yesterday was another OK day for me lol, today *will be* a good day,
I'm going out to play with my nephews  and then watching ER tonight! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Dizzi,
Thanks for the hug it was needed!! My DH works in heavy plant driving dump trucks and excavators and stuff, or did till yesterday   It's all the rain that's stopped work,as soon as it gets's nice weather again he might be able to have his job back, but not likely till around easter!!! Roll on summer  

Jayne: Hope you're having a better day today.  

I'm having a better day today, DH and I have had a good talk about things and are ready to face the future together, no matter what it brings. 

   for everyone.

Sarah xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a bummer Sarah.  Easter is very early this year 23rd March.  Is there anything else your DH could do while he waits for work to pick up again?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Good day spent in with my sis's,mum and my scrummy baby nephew(even allowed myself to dream whist i carried him round tescos   i felt all important and everyone was looking and cooing at him  

Bad day my sodding back is killing me again so 1 day no oain and back to normal today   
huge to those having bad days too   

Sarah hope Dh gets some work soon.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Good day and bad day. Mostly good though. I handed my notice in...although, as I was late night, they won't find out until tomorrow. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou - I know exactly where your comming from

Caz Well Done its a scary move but one that will change your life for the better, I changed jobs at the end of last year and its made a huge difference 

Today ? good day - Dh and I walked the dogs, looked at cars had brunch, watched Friends on DVD then went and fell asleep for an hour in bed! before going out for a meal with friends.
Bad day bit friend is 39wks pg and in discomfort!


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Bad day!!!! FET cancelled as AF not showing herself and now have to play the waiting game! 
Even more bad day - had strawberry cheesecake to cheer myself up - washed down with a glass of wine!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yonny  
I'm worry the  has messed up your treatment plans, do you want a dance ? or is it too late ?

hey dont beat yourself up over the wine and cheescake - its all relevant 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Good day for me.  Breakthrough was yesterday when DH and I saw our neighbour who's pg and it didn't bother me at all.  Got up this morning to get ready for going to church and there was an ambulance outside neighbour's house which drove off.  I can only assume she's gone into labour.  Last weekend I'd have been in tears at both.  I've come so far this week.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Reviving this thread:

Good and Bad. 

Good: I got a call today, got a job interview tomorrow. The pay is a bit naff but the hours are perfect!

Bad: In an attemt to fix my dodgy central heating (which has been playing up since mid December) my DH and my dad managed to blow it up completely and now I have no heat and no hot water at all. To round things off, after boiling four ktells and 5 saucepans full of water to have a bath, the bathroom light decided to strobe out on us and, naturally it's a flourescent tube which I don't have a spare for. It was like havng a bath in a disco! One day I might find this day rather amusing!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Caz 

Great News on the job front, Ive took a pay cut for this job ( less hours & no unsociables) and i dont regret it even though i am learning the hard way to tighten our belts!

Sorry your without heat get some extra layers on and put your cold feet on Dh's ***** should make you smile and get you warm   

~Dizzi~

Ps an OK day for me


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am sorry Caz but your post made me     i know it not funny and have been where u are now with no heating but did like the strobe disco effect    

As for me

Good day 1st session with my councillor and it went really well  

Bad day the pain in my leg might be a trapped nerve in my groin have to wait for a pelvic scan to find out for sure  but atleast the GP didnt fob me off with yet more pills   lol
lou
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Bad two days I've had  

Grant is ill with a cough that's making him sick. I've had no sleep (or very little) and can't go to bed as I have to keep an eye on him so he doesn't choke if he's sick  

Can't wait till it's over.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Bad day for me.  Problems at work but the worst is
As for me I'm 'hanging in there'.  Had a really tough day at work on Saturday, cue email to Brendan (senior leader of the church I go to and he is amazing) who spoke to me after church yesterday and was brilliant as usual.  Was talking to Mum on the phone last night.  The situation with Nan is that she's definitely on the downhill slide and there's no way of telling how long she's got left, it depends on how quickly/slowly the cancer progresses.  The carers in the home said she'd been worrying about DH and I on friday because she thought we were going to my parents and travelling out to Portugal with them, she was worried about us travelling over during the bad weather friday night.  When Mum and Dad arrived at the home to visit her yesterday, the first thing she asked was where I was so Mum explained that DH and I are meeting them at Faro airport.  Have been into work this morning to sort out what hours I'm doing as I've got no holiday left and had to negotiate shift swaps but it's sorted.  My manager (stockroom) has said that I could probably swap a shift at the beginning of March so that DH and I can get over to England to see Nan.  I told Mum last night that I want to get over as much as possible while Nan is still alive, reason being that I know it'll cheer her up to see me and I want to do whatever I can to make the last weeks/months of her life as happy as possible.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Good day today, It went well and I diddnt get upset or negative, despite worring about money treatments and family!

~Dizzi~


----------

